# Wir werdet ihr so richtig kreativ?



## tobee (27. Juli 2006)

kurze und knappe Frage: Wie werdet ihr am kreativsten? Wie lauten eure "Geheimrezepte" für ein gelungenes Design. Vllt. geheime Kräuter aus Holland , ein kühles Weizen, ein Glas (vllt auch eine Flasche) Wein oder wie macht ihr das.

Euer Tobee


----------



## XiCe (27. Juli 2006)

kräuter aus holland?!nee^^ bier? da bin ich viel zu besoffen um nachzu denken 

aber wenn ich mir viele sachen bilder videos anschaue werd ich kreativ...dann fallen mir richtig viele sachen ein


----------



## tobee (27. Juli 2006)

XiCe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> da bin ich viel zu besoffen um nachzu denken



Du musst dich ja nicht vollsaufen. Es reicht ja gemütlich ein Bier nebenher zu trinken. Oder?

Tobee


----------



## Buba235 (27. Juli 2006)

Musik! Wenn nebenbei Musik läuft und man nicht gerade die aggressievste Musik nimmt, dann kann das Wunder wirken!


----------



## snowtom (27. Juli 2006)

mich macht schönes Wetter kreativ. Daraus folgt gute Laune  Alkohol brauch ich ja dann doch nicht oder irgendwelche "Kräuter"


----------



## tobee (27. Juli 2006)

Nur zur Richtigstellung:
- Ich bin kein Junkie.
- Ich bin kein ProAlkoholiker.

Ich werde am meisten kreativ wenn ich gute ich betone gute Kino Filme sehe.

Tobee


----------



## snowtom (27. Juli 2006)

tobee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nur zur Richtigstellung:
> - Ich bin kein Junkie.
> - Ich bin kein ProAlkoholiker.
> 
> ...



meinste mit den nicht betonten Filmen diesen Autotuningschinken in Tokio Teil 3?


----------



## tobee (27. Juli 2006)

snowtom hat gesagt.:
			
		

> meinste mit den nicht betonten Filmen diesen Autotuningschinken in Tokio Teil 3?



Ja zum Beispiel. Aber Matrix hat mich zum Beispiel sehr inspiriert.

Tobee


----------



## versuch13 (27. Juli 2006)

Buba235 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Musik! Wenn nebenbei Musik läuft und man nicht gerade die aggressievste Musik nimmt, dann kann das Wunder wirken!



Genau das. Bevorzugte Musik Stil natürlich, aber auch ab und zu mal was klassisches. Ich mache z.B. auch viele Sachen für Bands und Dj's. Dann lass ich mir meistens irgendeinen Mix geben und versuch zu der Musik was passendes zu machen. Zwischendurch immer mal eine kleine Pause machen, was essen und trinken (auf gar keinen Fall was alkohlisches da kommt bei mir dann gar nichts bei rum), und Wunderwaffe telefonieren und dabei einfach drauf los scribbeln. Und wenn es eben nicht läuft, am besten gleich ein paar Stunden Pause einlegen und sich nicht dazu zwingen kreativ zu sein.


----------



## Alex BDX (27. Juli 2006)

Ja, stimmt man sollte sich nicht  zwingen kreativ zu sein...

Ich steh z.B. voll drauf wenn ich einfach mal die Natur geniessen und einfach nur entspannen kann. Dann nur noch n bisschen Ruhe dazu und einfach nur noch über dein Leben und die Eindrücke die man z.B. im letzter Zeit bekommen hatt (vllt von der Welt oder ähnliches...)
nachdencken. Es einfach auf einen zukommen lassen...                                         
Und das mit der Klassischen-Musik das ist eigendlich ein Geheimtipp, aslo *psss*  
 ____
d(^_^)b

also das ist, wenn es mal wirklich darum geht das ich bewusst irgendwelche Inspierationen bekommen will, ansonsten kommt es mir überall und uhrplötzlich wenn ich die Gewöhlichsten Sachen und/oder Gegenstände sehe. ....

Das war es soweit von mir ^*g*^

G BDX


----------



## The_Maegges (27. Juli 2006)

Um so richtig kreativ zu werden, braucht es bei mir eigentlich nur zwei Faktoren:

1. Zeit
2. Motivation

Sofern diese Randbedingungen zutreffen, kann ich so richtig loslegen.
Umgebung stört mich prinzipiell nicht, kann gemütlich zu Hause sein, oder auch während ner Vorlesung an der FH ;-] 

Aber wenn ich zu Hause bin, höre ich gerne Musik dabei.

Öfters trifft mich auch mal ein Kreativitätspartikel, dann sind mir alle Umstände wurscht und ich leg einfach mal los.


----------



## holzoepfael (30. Juli 2006)

Also die kreativsten Ideen habe ich, wenn ich unterwegs bin. Wenn ich beispielsweise im Zug sitze, oder durch die Stadt gehe, fallen mir immer wieder Dinge ein...


----------



## Andreas Späth (30. Juli 2006)

Desto schlechter meine Laune ist, desto trauriger ich mich fühle... desto kreativer werd ich.
Ich weis nicht warum, aber dann sprudeln die Ideen geradezu aus mir heraus, irgendwie klappt in solch einem Zustand auch das Gitarrespielen besser.

Ist allerdings keine besonders tolle Methode kreativ zu werden
Von meiner Seite aus nicht wirklich empfehlenswert


----------



## C4D_Joe (30. Juli 2006)

Oft kommen mir gute Ideen, wenn ich abends schon im Bett liege. Bevorzugt dann, wenn ich nicht einschlafen kann und stundenlang wachliege. Dann mach ich öfter nochmal das Licht an und zeichne ein paar Skizzen, damit ich die Ideen nicht im stressigen Schulalltag vergesse.

Auch keine wirklich tolle Methode, aber so kommen mir die besten Ideen.


----------



## Jippi (30. Juli 2006)

Das kenn ich auch. wenn ich abends im bett liege und nicht einschlafen kann, kommen einem die besten ideen. Bei mir ist es allerdings nicht auf zeichnen bezogen, weil ich mir darüber eher weniger gedanken mache und auch nicht sonderlich kreativ auf dem gebiet bin. Aber wenn ich mir zu gewissen themen oder vorstellungen abends im bett nen kopf mache, dann kann ich mich da so reinsteigern, dass ich erst sehr früh morgens einschlafe obwohl am nächstem morgen was wichtiges anliegt. Naja da kann man nix dran machen 
finde es mitlerweile auch ganz angenehm oder habe mich damit abgefunde.
Jippi


----------



## Iceripper (30. Juli 2006)

Hi,

also kreativ auf Knopfdruck zu werden find ich manchmal relativ schwer.

Aber ich denke zum Beispiel viel über das Thema nach (Assoziationen/Metaphern etc).
Höre Musik und schau mir andere Arbeiten zu dem Thema an.

Am besten geht das ganze wenn ich richtig gute Laune habe und das Thema interessnt ist.

Gruß Andy


----------



## thecamillo (11. August 2006)

Ich werde am kreativsten, wenn ich ein persönliches Hoch erlebe oder gerade Sex hatte, ab und an auch auf der Toilette und beim duschen oder wenn ich gerade meinen Endophinshub nach 10 km joggen bekomme. Ich habs auch erst lernen müssen meine kreativität sinnvoll einzusetzen, gebündelt und habs immer noch net raus so wirklich aber ich arbeite jeden Augenblick an mir rum (*lol* nein nicht so). 

Der beste Weg für Kreativität ist Entspannung! 

Wie du dich entspannst ist deine Sache, aber Gina Wild hilft zumindest bei mir  *lol

mfg thecamillo


----------



## Ellie (11. August 2006)

:suspekt: 

Sex auf dem Klo? Jeden Augenblick... so so, so einer bist Du also.

Aber ja, Entspannung macht Sinn, durchaus durchaus.. denn unter zuviel Druck wollen die Ideen nicht so richtig aus einem heraussprudeln. Dann ist es nett, sich im Internet oder aus Büchern und Filmen, anregende Inspirationen zu besorgen.

Und oft ist auch Gruppenarbeit ungemein hilfreich dabei, auch mit einem Schluck Bier oder Rotwein.

 

LG,
Ellie


----------



## thecamillo (14. August 2006)

Ellie hat gesagt.:
			
		

> :suspekt:
> 
> Sex auf dem Klo? Jeden Augenblick... so so, so einer bist Du also.
> 
> ...



LOL, nein Elli so war das nicht gemeint! *lach

Meine Kreativität entfaltet sich wie bei fast allen Männern auf dem Klo, wenn sie gerade ihr Geschäft machen, denn das Klo ist die letzte Bastion des Mannes, wo er sich zurückziehen kann um nachzudenken. Frauen mögen das widerlich finden, aber wir Männer, uns stört der Geruch in keinster Weise, denn dort können wir noch Mann sein, denn nirgendwo sonst, an keinem Ort, dürfen Männer ihren Urtieben freien Lauf lassen, es ist ein Ort den sich die weibliche Emanzipation noch nicht einverleibt hat, etwas das noch uns Männern gehört, ein Ort der Freiheit, das zu tun, was wir am Besten können: Schei sse am laufendem Band produzieren, denn nicht ohne ist der Mediengestalterspruch: mach aus Schei sse Gold.

In diesem Sinne: 

Klar, Sex geht da auch vor allem sind die Stellungen dort seeeeehr kreativ!

Lol

mfg thecamillo


----------

